# Overweight Riding



## smrobs

Howdy and welcome to the forum .

I'm unsure how the whole 'weight limit at lesson barns' thing works, though I'm sure you can find a place without too much difficulty. I've heard of some barns putting a 250# weight limit, but you would probably be able to get around that by maybe taking private lessons on, perhaps, a lease horse or borrowed horse. The only way to know for certain would be to call around to barns and find out if they have a weight limit and, if they do, what you can do to find a way to learn anyway.

Now, as for finding a horse for you, you don't really need to look for drafts or draft crosses unless you just want to. The conformation and proportions of the horse matter a lot more than the actual size of them. The type of horse you would probably want to look for would be stocky, have moderate to heavy bones in their legs, have large feet, a short back, and a big barrel. Horses like that can carry much more weight for a longer time than a big old gangly thoroughbred can. I would have zero qualms about putting you on my mustang, who is rather short at only 14.3, and letting you ride him just about as long as you wanted to.

Truthfully, if you find a horse that is built to carry the weight, you really shouldn't need to worry about limiting your time on them unless the horse is severely out of shape...like if they'd been turned out to pasture for years with no riding at all. A properly conformed horse that is moderately fit should have no problem carrying you all day...though it will take a fair amount of time before _you're_ able to ride that long :wink:.

Something to consider as well that might help you to work off a bit of weight and maybe help to pay for your lessons too, is to look for a place where they might be willing to trade lessons for manual labor. Mucking stalls, scrubbing buckets, and tossing hay for a couple hours a day can melt the weight off a person in a hurry. Heck, when I moved back home and started working at the barn all the time instead of spending my time in an office like I did at my old job, I dropped about 20 pounds in a relatively short amount of time.


----------



## Andieve

I just noticed there is a "Plus-Sized Rider" section too...yeesh, I should have read further! LOL


----------



## smrobs

Hey, it's all good .


----------



## Kayty

I have moved it to Plus Sized Riders for you 

Continue folks


----------



## Andieve

Thanks!


----------



## chasingfireflies

Hi there! I'm preparing to get back into riding (dressage) after a 10 year hiatus. I have about 50 extra lbs and I've vowed to lose 25 lbs. before I get back on a horse. First...I have back issues and KNOW that if I try to ride before my body is ready I'll just end up hurting myself...and that doesn't bode well for a life time of riding. Anyhow, I've really been motivating myself by setting that first goal of 25 lbs. so I can start riding again!!

For me, I started by using an iPhone app called My Fitness Pal. I absolutely love it! It has really kept me honest and much more aware of how and what I eat. Also, I'm doing LOTS of gym stuff, swimming, elliptical, weights. 

I'm now down my first 10 lbs., but better than that I'm truly feeling like I'm getting back in shape and I KNOW that will do nothing but help my riding! 

As far as finding a riding location, for me it's been a LOT of looking! You need to make sure you find an instructor that is going to "train" you in the right discipline. I bet in the last month I've looked at 15 stables and many different instructors. BUT, I've now found a place that I think is a good match, an instructor that isn't put off by the fact that even when I lose a good 30 lb.s I'm still a good size woman! Now that I've found the perfect match, it makes me all the more motivated because when I hit that 25 lbs. all I have to do is set a date for lessons! Good luck!!!


----------



## Andieve

Thanks! And congratulations on 10lbs down  I bet it already feels great!!!


----------



## tinyliny

If you are missing the company of horses but aren't ready to actually ride yet, you can find a place where you can intereact with them on the ground. Either in a volunteer capasicity, or if you or a friend has a hrose that needs some ground work, this can be really engaging and will help you to keep your "eyes on the prize".


----------



## afatgirlafathorse

I second the vote for My Fitness Pal. It is a great way to hold yourself accountable! 

(And if you join, add me as a friend - withabandon)


----------



## huntermagoo

gaining flexibility and balance would be a big start. yoga is easy, stretching using rubber bands. keep it simple. but it will help you gain confidence in your body and prepare you for the actual riding.


----------



## heymckate

Welcome to the forum!

I agree with what others have said about just calling some barns and asking about rider weight limits. I'm sure you'll find some are more accommodating than others, but you will find one!

If you want to start preparing yourself for riding, then I would start with some simple exercises and stretches--someone mentioned resistance bands. That would be a great start. Go on some walks, starting with very short distances first and slowly building up to longer ones or slowly increasing your speed. Don't overdo it and hurt yourself, but I think you'll find it very helpful if you're working on your leg muscles already when you get back in the saddle again.

Good luck, and have a great time riding!


----------



## Corporal

Something else that will help you with riding, too. Start WALKING...a LOT. We riders use our legs more than anything else to balance and cue the horse. You might also do some pool-walking to help ease any stress on your bones. We'll all rooting for you!! Keep us updated!! =D


----------



## Saddlebag

Maybe the BO will let you work off part of your lessons with some stall cleaning. That's great muscle building exercise plus it's gratifying when a stall is clean and freshly bedded. If you have back problems why not try a Tennessee Walker. They come highly recommended for back backs because of their lateral movement which sure beats a trot.


----------



## Andieve

Thanks for all the advice guys. It looks like I'm gonna have to shelf the riding till I loose enough weight to make the weight limits. I like the idea of the pool exercise and building up to long walks. I don't know about yoga just yet but that would be a good goal


----------



## tinyliny

Pool walking is awesome because you also use some core muscles.

But, as a form of weight loss, swimming is not the best choice. 
lifting weights builds muscle mass, which burns many more calories, so you lose weight faster.

Now, if I could only take my own advice.


----------



## ohmyitschelle

As someone with an injury, doctors have told me EVERYTHING in order to lose weight... do this, do that, try this, eat less, eat more - the works. And they wonder why I'm so confused :lol:

I have to totally put forth the idea of joining a gym if you can. Swimming, like *tinyliny* mentioned strengthens the core. It's a non bearing type of exercise, but that alone (aqua jogging or actual swimming) is not going to be enough. My injury is in my knee, and I was so against the idea of joining a gym. However I eventually took the advice of a specialist and joined one. It was the best decision I've made to manage my injury and weight. I was lucky to find one close to home that's for women only, and they offer a great variety. I've found myself fitter and more capable of staying in the saddle - which with the extra weight on us plus riders, can be an issue with balance. I can now easily ride two horses in one day and school both. The other week I rode my friend's show mount (he's very well schooled though very leg orientated) as well as our two horses - by the time I had done it all I was knackered, but I wouldn't have been able to do that 6 months ago - let alone two, so it goes to show just how beneficial it is for us riders - big or small - to stay in shape.

Now if you can't access a gym, there's a lot of exercises you can do at home. If you have steps around, they can become your friend. Also, if you can get a swiss ball, it can help teach you balance, and make excellent tools for core work. When I was going to physio for my knee, they made me do three things, bike, treadmill & stomach crunches on a swiss ball. I can tell you right now it was the last thing that made the most impact! I swear by them, and if you feel pain the next day, you know those muscles are awake!! Also as others have suggested, walking is vital! Just think about how handy it'll be to have that walking knack under your belt when you're having to chase a darn horse around a field to be caught haha! Finally, housework normally gets me sweating. Vacuuming is excellent, as is picking things up off the ground. I know one friend who's working off baby weight - she tips out her young toddler's toys all over the floor and picks them back up. Pointless? Not in the slightest - think of that repetitive action of bending at the waist and standing back up again! That's another reason why I muck out my paddock in warmer months with gloves - what a work out! 

As for not riding now - I don't see why you can't. I'm not afraid to say I roughly weigh 244 lbs at present and weighed a little more when I got back in the saddle. Like *smrobs *said, it's all about the horse's build. I was worried that my mare who was a freaking tub when we first got back into things early last year wouldn't be able to carry us both (had a bit of an accident in 2009 which left us out of work until late 2010). She's a stocky little thing and I was told she could carry someone heavier than myself comfortably after my attempts. I am a light rider despite my weight, so I do have that in my favour. However, draft or not, depending on where your weight is situated and the shape of a horse, you could very well be riding tomorrow and it'd be down to your fitness more than the horse's I'm sure! :lol: Don't rule yourself out until you've lost some weight... may I point out that horse riding is a darn good exercise in itself! :wink:

Good luck with your search!


----------



## huntermagoo

don't give up on riding. the right place will come along. Where are you located??


----------



## CowboysDream

I gave up too until I visited my old instructor one day and she told me of a place that might be good. I didn't even know this place existed and it was 15 mins away! I emailed, telling them my weight and height as well as prior riding experience, and they emailed back  Go for a drive in your area and write down numbers and emails of places that you see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Andieve

I am in Nebraska. I've called a ton of places already because my daughter is getting into riding as well....no luck yet. I willl keep looking and start a weight loss regimein in the meantime


----------



## HagonNag

Andieve,

I'm constantly battling my weight and since I'm an old Hag, it does NOT want to shift easily! LOL What I've found really useful is the Wii Fit program. It will track your progress in weight AND fitness, and it's fun. I find it really useful for balance, core strength, and stamina. It REALLY provides a workout....and it keeps me moving instead of sitting on the couch watching TV in the evening.

Many years ago when I began riding, I was REALLY concerned about my weight and my trainer brushed aside my worries saying that there was a rider at the barn who had recently bought her first horse to celebrate getting DOWN to 300lbs. She bought a BIG, substantial horse and as far as I know she rode it into its mid to late 20s. She also dropped a lot of weight over the years! 

Good luck!


----------



## mnl764

*you need to move to california....*



Andieve said:


> I am in Nebraska. I've called a ton of places already because my daughter is getting into riding as well....no luck yet. I willl keep looking and start a weight loss regimein in the meantime


There is a woman here who prefers to lease her horses out to heavy riders, a whole bunch of them get together and hang out. I would be interested but I am happy at the barn where I currently ride.

Good luck with your search, just start cold calling places. I weigh about 230 and I started calling places worried that I would be too heavy (even the snotty english stable) and to my surprise everyone returned my call and wanted me to come out and try a test ride. 

I honestly think weight only is a part of the factor, I know I have good balance, a quiet seat and quiet hands.....I have never had a horse get tired on me.


----------



## theprincessandtheshire

I weigh as much as you do and I have struggled to find people who would even let me touch their horse. They look at me as if Im to crush it as soon as I sit down. Don't let them get you down, keep looking because there are people out there who will let you ride and will see you as a great horse-loving person. I ride a hafliger/QH cross and she is 14.1 but has huge bone and feet. She carries me just fine and dandy. Keep your chin up


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy

I didn't read this whole thread, because I'm in dire need of sleep..

But I just wanted to point out that it's a common mistake for people to think drafts can carry a heavier rider easier. If anything, it may be worse for a draft seeing as how they are bred with pulling and not riding in mind. (usually) so they tend to have a weaker back sometimes which is pretty important. A shorter compact back is what you should look for. Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladygodiva1228

I'm new to the forum and a plus size rider, but wanted to give you some hope.

After being around horses/ponies for most of my life I took a 8 year hiatis due to having my daughter. I balloned up to 325lbs and I'm 5'9". I stumbled across an ad for a free horse I contacted them and went to see a stunning 16.3 appendix/quarter horse with navicular. 
He originally was for my daughter, but something about him made me want to ride him. I was down to 300 by then and took it slow. Rex was the best horse in the world. He had no problems carrying me at 300lbs on 3 hour hunterpaces NO JUMPING. Me riding him never effected his narvicular as long as he had his shoes on. He never tired out, he was never lame, no back or leg issues. I had that crazy horse since he was 14 and just this April was put to sleep at 25. His body just started shutting down.

I'm down to 270 and currently ride a 15.3 Saddlebred and 13.3 Haflinger and in a few years will be riding the Haffie's daughter who is a Haffie/Gypsy cross. Both of my girls have no issues carrying me around at all. As a matter of fact my Saddlebred gets mad when we are done riding. She will pick up the bridle and hold it in her mouth. 

Another thought maybe if you are not 100% comfortable riding yet or can not find a farm to ride at, how about driving? I also drive my Haffie so much fun.


----------



## littrella

Andieve, I'm in Nebraska as well, if you want, send me a PM & let me know where you are. Maybe I can help give you some places to try


----------



## littrella

good news! I talked to my instructor & she said you are more than welcome at our barn. She said there are a couple of horses that you can ride, no problem. I will PM you her info tonight when I get off work


----------



## Andieve

Seriously??? Did you tell her I'm sitting just a smidge below 300lbs??? If she thinks she has horses that can handle me that would be amazing! 
You rock Littrella! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littrella

I told her exactly what you had posted on here & she said, no problem


----------



## silverfae

There are several barns in my area that have no issues with weight - I think they are less rare than we tend to think they are. There is a great list of weight friendly barns compiled at EighteenHands ~ THE LIST (US) too!


----------

